# Pregnant or not?



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

I had my last period on the 4th Feb, and had blood taken on the 4th March to see if I had ovulated which I had.  I have not had a period since, and I have cramps, sore boobs, tierdness, headache which Ive had for over a couple of weeks now.  
I took a hpt and it was negative, what do you think is going on, all answers will be greatly appreciated.  
I dont see my Dr until next thursday.


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Stina

Sorry, can't really help you but just wondered how long your cycles usually are?  Is the   late?  This could determine why showing neg?

Good Luck
Love
Churchill
x


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Hi Churchill, my periods are normally 35days apart.  I should have had a period about 2weeks ago.


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

maybe you're just having an oddball cycle  
when i started to monitor my cycle a couple of months ago (mine are usually long at about 35 days) i had a cycle of just 28 days...!!
though if i were you i'd want to have a blood sample done to confirm
eva


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

I did another hpt tonight and its come up a faint positive.


----------



## chocolatelover (Sep 15, 2004)

congratulations!
Just browsing at this late hour thought you deserved a message for a !
Choc x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Great news


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Stina, fab on the faint positive. Can I suggest not testing again for about 3 days as by then you should see a defiante darkening of the line.
Congrats!!

Ruth


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

I ended up M/C just over a week ago. 

So were just going to keep on trying, and hopefully it will work out for us yet.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Stina

Just wanted to say really sorry about your M/C, take care of yourself sweetie

Good Luck with Edinburgh Little France I will be starting treatment approx Oct/Nov there.

YodaXX


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm so sorry Stina



Please take care of you and DP

I went through this a week ago too, and i am around it you'd like to talk

Bekie


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I am so sorry hun


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm really sorry to hear your news xx


----------

